# Sealing the Cracks



## sporeworld (Apr 22, 2011)

I recently bought a 50 foot spool of T-rex Baby Biovine, and found a good use for it (I may have posted this already). I hot-glued it into the edges of my enclosure to seal the gaps - pretty much the same as weather stripping. But it blends in nicely and did the trick. Just FYI.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Apr 22, 2011)

Crack kills.. baha XD


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 22, 2011)

bad mr mantid!  ignore him! haha, was it expensive?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Apr 22, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> bad mr mantid!  ignore him! haha, was it expensive?


Crack is pretty epensive. ha ha sorry couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Apr 22, 2011)

:lol: @ Mr. Mantid.
The vine looks like it can work well for many things.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 22, 2011)

Humm is that from personnel experience? or just from word of mouth? ok, don't answer that! fftopic: , sporeworld, he started it!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 22, 2011)

As Whitney Houston would say..."CRACK IS WHACK!"


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 22, 2011)

OK I've just been notified that your conversations are getting the forum shut down in three days. So I hope you know how to design a web site!

Thanks a lot guys!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 22, 2011)

Wait...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 22, 2011)

Hold on...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 22, 2011)

Read further....


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 22, 2011)

JUST KIDDING...   :lol: 

Your always thinking Mark, Great Idea! I'll bet 50ft doesn't go as far as one might think in multiple 6 sided enclosures. It could be as much as 20 linear ft in a 24x18x18 cage.


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, luckily the cages I have only really need it at the door. I also used it to build a version of the Idolo cages most of you have - zig zagged with the vine instead of branches. But, I think the branches are better, depending on type. These are still a little too thick (I think).

I don't remember what I paid for it, but I shopped and found a range of prices. I think it was $10 or right around there.

And as for crack jokes... well, I could say "Crack sets you free", and I know my house flies would agree, BUT I just kill em when they get out anyway, so crack STILL kills (even if my jokes don't). (Rim Shot)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 22, 2011)

I kinda like your jokes!


----------

